# 11-11



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hope they move well today. In BW, good luck to everyone and thank you to our veterans on this special day.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm on a little plot in holt hoping for a nanny, good luck!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm up.... Finally.... Can't find my thermacell... First Lyme disease now malaria... FML


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Hope y'all kill a good one for all of us working today.


----------



## WV Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm up too. Sitting 25 feet up in the air next to a creek on Eglin. Good luck to y'all.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fog rolling in...


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Up in Bay County. First sit of the year. So far, seems I remembered to bring everything.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sitting on a creek in BW. Enjoying the cool temps. Finally


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sitting in my living room. Had plans on hunting all day instead I get to babysit. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Screw you guys, guess where I'm sitting...










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Killed 37 skeeter so far.... and just got a big ol' blow job...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had a solo fawn wander under my son and then made her way to me and is now bedded down below. Sooooo tempted.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck guys! Kill`em!


----------



## WV Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

Just missed a doe. Misjudged the distance and shot low. Need to get me a damn range finder...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

WV Boy said:


> Just missed a doe. Misjudged the distance and shot low. Need to get me a damn range finder...


 bummer. Hint...don't get a cheap one.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I gotta fart but the wind just shifted....


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I sure wish you guys would be quiet, I'm trying to watch the news and drink my coffee.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Speak to me ol' toothless one....


----------



## WV Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

jspooney said:


> bummer. Hint...don't get a cheap one.


Honestly I'm just glad I saw one at this point. Any recommendations on brand/model?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

WV Boy said:


> Honestly I'm just glad I saw one at this point. Any recommendations on brand/model?


Yes, but Emerald Ghost could steer you better.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nothing on the East side. Got a buddy been covered up in bears this morning. At least the skeeters quit and I have a great view.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

My view, there is a feeder just out of view.








Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I forgot what 50° feels like...


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

espo16 said:


> I forgot what 50° feels like...



I thought you knew what cold is lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

espo16 said:


> Killed 37 skeeter so far.... and just got a big ol' blow job...



Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Screw you guys, guess where I'm sitting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jason's gonna print this one out and frame it


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

WV Boy said:


> Just missed a doe. Misjudged the distance and shot low. Need to get me a damn range finder...


You really dont need a RF hunting around here. Just practice guessing distances and stepping them off. Just one more thing to carry and pull out. Wastes time. get good using your eyes and judging the distance. Most shots should be 30yds or less. Any thing further is a crap shoot on a vital kill.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> You really dont need a RF hunting around here. Just practice guessing distances and stepping them off. Just one more thing to carry and pull out. Wastes time. get good using your eyes and judging the distance. Most shots should be 30yds or less. Any thing further is a crap shoot on a vital kill.


I'm going to completely disagree... most range finders are the size of a coke can, and weigh even less... if you are only comfortable with shooting 30 yards, that's your business, but you are in the minority. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Chaddd text me this morning and said he had a couple doe's come through in BW but no shot. I slept in this morning. Gonna hunt some where this afteroon just not sure where.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

How do you people get weekdays off?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

BuckWild said:


> You really dont need a RF hunting around here. Just practice guessing distances and stepping them off. Just one more thing to carry and pull out. Wastes time. get good using your eyes and judging the distance. Most shots should be 30yds or less. Any thing further is a crap shoot on a vital kill.


Out of 4 deer I killed this year... One was 52 and another was 38. I like to know for sure how far my deer is. Not carrying a range because it's a hassle is just asinine


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's Veteran's Day...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> It's Veteran's Day...


Touché sir. Thank you for your service! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jcoss15 said:


> I'm on a little plot in holt hoping for a nanny, good luck!


Hawgs knock down your feeder????


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost packed up ready to be NORTH bound!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Screw you guys, guess where I'm sitting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the rug was suppose to be under your feet????:whistling: Foot thread worthy, but you meant to do that.....hahaha


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> How do you people get weekdays off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


24hrs on 48hrs off...take one shift off and we got 5 straight days off :thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh and I just shot. Gonna give it some time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh and I just shot. Daily double.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Josh and I just shot. Daily double.


I'm glad to see Josh took some time off this week from school and sports to work with you spooney. Hopefully it paid off.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We found his. Gonna let mine bleed a little. His first ever now kill. First ever shot at a deer, actually.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Good job Josh!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That should be a good tender one. Congrats Josh!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Tender indeed. Good job.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

You better hope you find the one you shot, this crowd may turn on you.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

jspooney said:


> We found his. Gonna let mine bleed a little. His first ever now kill. First ever shot at a deer, actually.


He shot the spots off that one, is that milk on her lips?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone else see anything? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job an his first. Size doesn't`t matter! Congrats!


----------



## WV Boy (Nov 10, 2015)

Good shooting! I just jumped 2 more walking out. Couldn't get a shot carrying the climber...


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

BuckWild said:


> You really dont need a RF hunting around here. Just practice guessing distances and stepping them off. Just one more thing to carry and pull out. Wastes time. get good using your eyes and judging the distance. Most shots should be 30yds or less. Any thing further is a crap shoot on a vital kill.


Guessing distance is a crap shoot if youve got bad depth perception to begin with.


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

espo16 said:


> It's Veteran's Day...



Thank you for your continued service 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Achim2 said:


> Great job an his first. Size doesn't`t matter! Congrats!


Smaller targets are harder to shoot!!! hahaha Way ta go Josh!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Jason said:


> Hawgs knock down your feeder????


It 's on a chain that rolls around on the ground, I didn't see a thing this morning my buddy had two does come by just out of range. I'm having my usual slow, boring start.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wonder what happened to Spooney? No report

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Ended up seeing 6 this morning. Seemed to move a lil later. Good luc this afternoon guys!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just climbed up for round two...monster doeand two yearlings got by me as I was putting my release on...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

@ Josh Spooney.... Well done young lad... Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

@JeffSpooney


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

espo16 said:


> @JeffSpooney
> 
> View attachment 627506


Well, they were hunting on my property and this is the story as I understand it (or how I made it up). Josh was sitting in a lock on I had put up this year and Jeff was hunting out of a climber, within eyesight of him. Early on a nice buck came in within 15 yards of Josh and he was about to draw back. Well, Jeff, who was still flustered about missing last week was about 40 yards away and he got to excited and jumped up to try and shoot the buck before Josh could. However, all he did was scare off the buck. Then later in the morning several deer came in and gave Josh another 15 yard target but again Jeff, in a hurry to get a shot off before Josh took a shot that apparently hit in the shoulder area (still looking). Josh, then had to settle for what was left standing there and killed his deer.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Jeff....next time don't get your panties in a twad...Let Josh pull first. Just an obersavation. Josh=1, Jeff=zip, 0, nada!! Lol...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Hey Jeff....next time don't get your panties in a twad...Let Josh pull first. Just an obersavation. Josh=1, Jeff=zip, 0, nada!! Lol...


He may not have phone service, they went back in the woods looking for her. Desperation has kicked in, Josh was already poking the frog.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> He may not have phone service, they went back in the woods looking for her. Desperation has kicked in, Josh was already poking the frog.


Nothing better than coming back in range of service & everyone is ragging on you.....oh, and you still don't have anything to show for it!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

For shame Reverend.....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Well, they were hunting on my property and this is the story as I understand it (or how I made it up). Josh was sitting in a lock on I had put up this year and Jeff was hunting out of a climber, within eyesight of him. Early on a nice buck came in within 15 yards of Josh and he was about to draw back. Well, Jeff, who was still flustered about missing last week was about 40 yards away and he got to excited and jumped up to try and shoot the buck before Josh could. However, all he did was scare off the buck. Then later in the morning several deer came in and gave Josh another 15 yard target but again Jeff, in a hurry to get a shot off before Josh took a shot that apparently hit in the shoulder area (still looking). Josh, then had to settle for what was left standing there and killed his deer.


Dang.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Well, they were hunting on my property and this is the story as I understand it (or how I made it up). Josh was sitting in a lock on I had put up this year and Jeff was hunting out of a climber, within eyesight of him. Early on a nice buck came in within 15 yards of Josh and he was about to draw back. Well, Jeff, who was still flustered about missing last week was about 40 yards away and he got to excited and jumped up to try and shoot the buck before Josh could. However, all he did was scare off the buck. Then later in the morning several deer came in and gave Josh another 15 yard target but again Jeff, in a hurry to get a shot off before Josh took a shot that apparently hit in the shoulder area (still looking). Josh, then had to settle for what was left standing there and killed his deer.


 hey now, that's not exactly how it went down. I climbed a tree 137.6 yards from Josh and just sat on a branch 12' up. The buck came under me headed his way so I jumped on his back and ride him all the way to Josh. Josh drew back and shot, barely missing me, and stuck the buck in the butt. That only ticked him off and he took off back towards my stand. When I jumped on him my bow fell to the ground so when the buck went back by my bow I dismounted, nocked an arrow an shot. The shot hit his shoulder...but he was running very fast...and I tracked him for an hour after letting him lay for a while. Bottom line...no kill for me...kill #1 for Josh. I'll never heard end of it.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jspooney said:


> hey now, that's not exactly how it went down. I climbed a tree 137.6 yards from Josh and just sat on a branch 12' up. The buck came under me headed his way so I jumped on his back and ride him all the way to Josh. Josh drew back and shot, barely missing me, and stuck the buck in the butt. That only ticked him off and he took off back towards my stand. When I jumped on him my bow fell to the ground so when the buck went back by my bow I dismounted, nocked an arrow an shot. The shot hit his shoulder...but he was running very fast...and I tracked him for an hour after letting him lay for a while. Bottom line...no kill for me...kill #1 for Josh. I'll never heard end of it.


Hey...ok!!!,... listen, I'm going to take a rain check on that property we talked about in SW Fla...Everglades Community????


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a sin to lie....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You just had to have been there.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dang, seen 7 does this evening from 3 til dark. No shot. Well, its back to regular schedule the next two days, then hopefully back at it this weekend. Congrats to the young man!


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats Josh, that's something you will never forget buddy. Good job Jeff. Looks like your a better guide than hunter. Ha Ha


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations to the young man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats to him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I missed one at 40 last night... shot right undernerneath her... Guess thats what I get for poking fun at the clergyman..:innocent:


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> I'm going to completely disagree... most range finders are the size of a coke can, and weigh even less... if you are only comfortable with shooting 30 yards, that's your business, but you are in the minority.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Noone said anything about being comfortable. Its still a crap shoot the further past 30yds you are. Lots of other variables besides drilling a non moving target on the ground.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> Noone said anything about being comfortable. Its still a crap shoot the further past 30yds you are. Lots of other variables besides drilling a non moving target on the ground.


That can be said for any shot with a bow... unless you're hunting over a corn feeder, you're going to have a lot of 30+ yard opportunities. 

I still don't understand you're reasoning for not carrying a rangefinder... how is it a hassle? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> That can be said for any shot with a bow... unless you're hunting over a corn feeder, you're going to have a lot of 30+ yard opportunities.
> 
> I still don't understand you're reasoning for not carrying a rangefinder... how is it a hassle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


guess im a minimalist and can judge yardage fairly well. never thought of it being an issue, but for some i see it is. I dont carry much, a release, bottle of water and a thermacell.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

John B. said:


> That can be said for any shot with a bow... unless you're hunting over a corn feeder, you're going to have a lot of 30+ yard opportunities.
> 
> I still don't understand you're reasoning for not carrying a rangefinder... how is it a hassle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I don't hunt hard like some of you do, so when I do I make it as pleasant as possible. I hunt on my own land so I usually hunt out of a comfortable lock on during archery and if you go walk around one of my stands you will notice card board on some of the surrounding trees with numbers on them. 


I need all the skill, luck and divine intervention I can get.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't use a range finder either. But I can judge out to 60 yards pretty damn good. Most of my shots are within 30 yards as well. I use a single pin sight and keep it set on 30 yards. If a deer is 40 yards I just hold it above the back and if its at 20 hold it low. Both my cousin and I have killed 6 deer this year and no range finder was used on any of them. I can see where some would need them tho. I practice all year long shooting my bow and I believe that helps with my judgement.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone still use the ole kisser button?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I can judge distance pretty well, and never used a rangefinder up until this year, I'm ocd though and like to be exact. Not sure how I ever hunted without one. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lets talk about, who uses a scope. Most of the shots around here are 100yr or less. 

Bow/ Crossbow
Scope/ Iron sights
Range finder/ judgment
223/243

How bout everybody using the equipment he/she likes and good is


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Achim2 said:


> Lets talk about, who uses a scope. Most of the shots around here are 100yr or less.
> 
> Bow/ Crossbow
> Scope/ Iron sights
> ...


Fun story, the first deer I ever shot at with iron sights I smooth missed at 14 yards.

I killed one last year with iron sights at 160...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm putting iron sights on my bow


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

good job young spooney....Yours is way bigger than my first but yours don't have all the cool spots mine did!


----------

